
Snackfeed: A Newsfeed For The Web’s Hottest Video Clips - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/26/snackfeed-a-newsfeed-for-the-webs-hottest-video-clips/
======
brandnewlow
Is this too simple to be useful? Or is it just simple enough?

~~~
rscott
Seems too simple. If someone visits their site, chances are they are fairly
big into the social news thing. If that's the case, digg or reddit will have
already linked them to that video.

~~~
brandnewlow
I noticed that I'd already seen many of the videos posted on there. That kind
of confirms what you're saying.

